

Atom netbook chip propels Intel to top of market - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/01/atom-netbook-chip-propels-intel-top-market

======
bitwize
Apple not in the netbook market? But what about MacBook Air? So what if it's
five to seven times the price of a netbook from another vendor? It's got
insanely great, lickable design!!!

